# How much do reticulated albino african clawed frogs cost to buy generally?



## Liz47 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello  This is my first post here, I have four albino african clawed frogs :flrt: Well, one of them's a reticulated (if that's what they're called!) albino as I recently found out! I have Dobby and Splash the girls (Splash is the reticulated) and Nemo and Og the boys. I got them in February last year and they live in a 4ft tank in my room  I also have two rats, two rabbits, three guinea pigs, three dogs and twelve chickens 

Anyway, I don't know anything about these reticulated albino frogs but this man saw a picture of Splash and said she had the prettiest pattern he had ever seen and offered me a rarther large sum of money to buy her if I'd consider selling her because apparently they are very rare. I thought that's a lot of money, how much do reticulated albinos on average sell for? I am NOT selling her because I just couldn't let her go, she means more to me than any amount of money I am simply curious :flrt: Also another question, my frogs are really very small. About the length of a finger in their normal position, not strecthed out. Do they take a while to grow? I am a bit concerned about them being so small. Also what age can they breed? I do not want to breed them but during mating season they do it a fair bit and thankfully as of yet there's been no eggs. 

Thankyou for any answers to my questions :flrt:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

They are worth whatever someones willing to pay for them.
I have produced a lot of reticulated albino Xenopus laevis, when I started to breed them back around 2005 I charged around the £10 mark at retail but more recent years it's been at the same price as regular Albino's - around the £5 mark. I haven't bred any for the last couple of years as I had kind of flooded the market.

X.laevis usually reach maturity at around a year, it can be slightly quicker if well fed and kept warm but it can also be much slower if temperature and feeding are reduced. If they do spawn and you don't want to rear them they will happily eat the eggs.


----------

